# KLEIN electrical meters, what do you think, anybody own one



## HARRY304E

jontar said:


> Hi
> 
> Any of you guys use Klein meters, either clamp or digital multi, just interested in opinions of them. I would like to maybe buy a CL2000.
> 
> I know fluke is the best, I have a T5-1000 tester and Fluke Clamp (only does 400amp and less) and Fluke DMM 87-5 industrial meter, I also recently bought a Klein MM2000, it has a few shortcomings compared to the Fluke 87-5 but at less the half the price seems to be good. Only real short comings are on Analog signals (4-20 and 0-10) and on VFD's output side but VFD's will out do most meters.


I use all fluke right now but i would not discount the klein stuff since i have not tried them yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

If it isnt a fluke, im not interested.


----------



## nez

An apprentice on one of my jobs had one and it seemed pretty reliable. It picked up an end of line resistor on fire alarm.


----------



## GASpark

It's a cheap meter I have one you have to select every time you turn it on volts to ac or dc so If you forget to do that you won't get a reading and think it off. No good in my opinion I really hope mine breaks soon so I have a good reason to go buy me a fluke. I'm cheap so yes I have to wait until my one that works to break to buy a new one.


----------



## BBQ

I was checking them out at a supply house.

They felt light weight and seemed to be made of the brittle kind of plastic.

To me they felt like junk.


----------



## electricalperson

they are garbage


----------



## wick19

I have the CL2000. It doesn't feel lightweight at all and seems pretty solid when holding it. 
I like the LED on the clamp, the backlit display and the backside magnet. There's a Tick tracer on the clamp, though I haven't often had the need for it. No complaints about it.


----------



## Fin

TOOL_5150 said:


> If it isnt a fluke, im not interested.


:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson

mine gave weird readings on 480v. i drilled a hole through the LCD with a unibit and threw it in the trash


----------



## NorCalRuCKus

electricalperson said:


> mine gave weird readings on 480v. i drilled a hole through the LCD with a unibit and threw it in the trash


Lol that's awesome, you should of taken a picture!


----------



## stuiec

Used one today. The leads felt cheap. I would not buy one.


----------



## bduerler

Personally when it comes to meters all I use is Ideal, but Fluke is the most common that I see used and I do like Fluke as well but I prefer Ideal


----------



## zwodubber

I have a Klein as a backup meter, that's really all I have to say about that.


----------



## BBQ

zwodubber said:


> I have a Klein as a backup meter, that's really all I have to say about that.



:laughing:

I have a Sears meter for backup, bought it while my Fluke 87 was out for calibration. Used it maybe twice, junk. 

Now I have enough Flukes not to worry about it.


----------



## Jlarson

stuiec said:


> The leads felt cheap.


I hate ****ty quality leads. 

If you (manufacturers) use crap leads I'm probably not buying it, if you're gonna cut corners there what other corners did you cut inside the meter.


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> I hate ****ty quality leads.
> 
> If you (manufacturers) use crap leads I'm probably not buying it, if you're gonna cut corners there what other corners did you cut inside the meter.


I like to use Amprobe wire tracers,http://www.instrumart.com/products/33404/amprobe-at-2005-advanced-wire-tracer-kit they are the best ones I have used and they are not cheap. 

But they do come with crappy cheap leads, $800 for the kit and they provide cheap leads??????? WTF.


----------



## Jlarson

When I got to pick what tracers we buy I went right to ideal, less pieces then amprobe and better quality all around, leads included. About 200 bucks more but well worth it IMO. 

On the other hand I was playing with a low end Ideal clamp the other day at a SH and the leads sucked.


----------



## user4818

I bought the Klein voltage tester that's basically a knockoff of the Fluke T+ model. It is a flimsy piece of junk that I would not trust for anything other than light duty use. Every other meter they make looks like junk and I certainly won't be buying them. 

Klein is doing a major disservice to its name and reputation by putting its name on all of these inferior quality products. They seem in a mad rush to offer every single electrical tool possible but sacrificing quality in the process. 

If they would go back to simply making decent quality pliers and screwdrivers, I would be happy.


----------



## NorCalRuCKus

Peter D said:


> I bought the Klein voltage tester that's basically a knockoff of the Fluke T+ model. It is a flimsy piece of junk that I would not trust for anything other than light duty use. Every other meter they make looks like junk and I certainly won't be buying them.
> 
> Klein is doing a major disservice to its name and reputation by putting its name on all of these inferior quality products. They seem in a mad rush to offer every single electrical tool possible but sacrificing quality in the process.
> 
> If they would go back to simply making decent quality pliers and screwdrivers, I would be happy.


I'd agree. I'd be willing to bet they're sub'ing out the meters to some terrible sweat shop in China.


----------



## CanadianBrad

Looked at Klein meters, along with Ideal and Fluke, still haven't decided. I'd agree about poor-quality screwdrivers and pliers, though. After using my original stuff for about 6 months, I've sold most of it to a journeyman I work with, and have gone German. Wiha, Wera, and Knipex. The only Klein tool I still have is my lineman's pliers, as I like the fish tape puller and haven't found another brand that does that. Probably go with Fluke for the meter, too, just because that seems to be what everyone else has, and no one complains.


----------



## EDDYG415

wick19 said:


> I have the CL2000. It doesn't feel lightweight at all and seems pretty solid when holding it.
> I like the LED on the clamp, the backlit display and the backside magnet. There's a Tick tracer on the clamp, though I haven't often had the need for it. No complaints about it.


I'm with you on that. Does more then the fluke t5 1000 for me.


----------

